# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Obrtnik na porodiljnom i mirovanje obrta - pravo na naknadu

## kavofob

Danas sam zvala pravnu službu HZZO-a i rekli su mi ukoliko sam jedini zaposlenik u obrtu nemam pravo na primanje porodiljne naknade budući da s odlaskom na komplikacije/porodiljni obrt moram staviti u mirovanje, a stavljanjem obrta u mirovanje prestajem biti zaposlena!?

Budući da sam na netu našla druge informacije zbunjena sam oko svojih prava...i gdje uopće sa sigurnošću saznati koja su mi prava kao obrtnika...

Ima li koja mama koja je bila u sličnoj situaciji - jedini zaposlenik u obrtu, koja je stavila obrt u mirovanje i primala naknadu za mirovanje u trudnoći i kasnije porodiljnu naknadu?

----------


## Kosjenka

Ti si i vlasnik obrta?
Znam da na bolovanje možeš, gledaj svakako da nemaš otvorenih dugovanja za doprinose i lupaj na sva moguća vrata.
Ja jedino imam iskustvo da u istoj instituciji na različitim vratima dobijem različite info.
Sretno!

----------


## đurđa76

dobila si totalno krivu informaciju.i ja sam obrtnik,i od prvog dana sam na komplikacijama,obrt je u mirovanju zbog bolovanja jer sam jedini zaposleni i primam naknadu i nikakvih problema nema,taj ko ti je to reko se posvadio sa pameti,jedino možda u slučaju da si obrt stavila u mirovanje prije otvaranja komplikacija

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam bila obrtnik na porodiljnom.
Naravno da imaš pravo na rodiljnu i roditeljsku naknadu. S obzirom da si jedina u svom obrtu moraš otići u Gradski ured za gospodarstvo (ako si u Zagrebu to ti je u Zapoljskoj) i staviti obrt u mirovanje zbog korištenja rodiljnog dopusta ili zaposliti nekoga za to vrijeme. To ne znači da prestaješ biti u radnom odnosu. Država ti plaća i mirovinsko i zdravstvo za to vrijeme, dakle ide ti staž.
Ne smiješ imati dugovanje, nekad je bilo prema HZZO-u, a sad ne znam dali prema svemu.
Na zdravstvo nosiš potvrdu porezne uprave da nemaš dug, doznaku da si na porodiljnom, rješenje o mirovanju obrta i rješenje o osnovici na koju plaćaš doprinose (ono što dobiješ početkom svake godine). 
Ista stvar ti vrijedi i za komplikacije i za porodiljni.

----------


## jelena.O

mitovski a kolko si ti onda dobivala komplikacije i porodiljni prvih 6. mjeseci

----------


## kavofob

Hvala svima na pomoći. Zvala sam još par adresa i potvrdili su mi ovo što ste i vi rekle (iako svi poprilično nesigurno i upućuje me da dodatno provjerim na još xy mjesta)...ipak imam pravo i na naknadu za komplikacije i porodiljni  :Smile: 

Nadam se da to uključuje i pravo na trogodišnji porodiljni za treće dijete...to se nisam sjetila pitati.

----------


## mitovski

Imaš pravo kao i svaki drugi zaposleni roditelj tj mama za početak.
*jelena.o*  naknada mi je bila ako se dobro sjećam od 3.200,00-3.600,00 ovisno o broju radnih dana u mjesecu.

----------


## jelena.O

pitam radi nekih cura, znači li da si si tolko i uplačivala prije?to je neki maximum?????

----------


## Kosjenka

Jelena treba se izračunati vrijednost sata, podaci za taj obračun se dobiju iz rješenja PU za prošlu godinu.
Taj izračuna za obrtnike rade u HZZo-u

----------


## mitovski

Obrtnici plaćaju doprinose po rješenju i to je uobičajeni iznos na koji plaćaju, mogu plaćati i više onda će i dobiti više ali ja ne znam niti jednog obrtnika da si je sam odredio veću osnovicu za doprinose.

----------


## jelena.O

ma pitam vidim da tu ima puno cura koje se spremaju za SRv radi njege djece, pa ne znaju odgovor na to pitanje.

----------


## Kosjenka

točno pišeš mitovski, ali ako su imali dobiti osnovica za plaćanje doprinosa se povečava.
Sad kako se točno računa za porodiljni ne znam.

----------


## Moses

I ja sam obrtnica koja se uskoro sprema na porodiljni, nedavno sam se raspitivala o svemu, postupak je da se najprije rješi papirologija sa HZZOom, a onda se tek obrt stavlja u mirovanje. S tim da su mi u Uredu za gospodarstvo u mojoj županiji objasnili da se mirovanje može napraviti i retroaktivno nekih 15 dana, ali ovo još moram provjeriti. 

Na HZZO gdje sam tražila popis potrebnih dokumenata nisu spominjali potvrdu o odjavi obrta, mislim da to oni međusobno rješavaju, ali traže potvrdu o uplaćenim osnovicama osiguranja unatrag 6 mjeseci koje mora popuniti knjigovođa po mogućnosti .

----------


## kavofob

Tako je, obrt se stavlja u mirovanje tek nakon odlaska na bolovanje/porodiljni.

Mene nisu tražili potvrdu od knjigovođe nego rješenje o osnovici za uplatu doprinosa + potvrdu iz porezne da su svi doprinosi plaćeni, tj. da nemam nikakvih dugovanja.

----------


## tiavuba

Pozdrav!

Mene zanima kolika je "plaća" jednom obrtniku i možeš li je sam povećati ako smatraš da je mala (mislim na doprinose s obzirom da nema plaće kao plaće )?

----------


## Marija 123

hej, isto sam obrtnica i ostala sam trudna sama radim pa bi na porodiljni ali imam nešto duga doprinosa, pa me zanima dali mogu platiti samo zdrastveno pa da odem na porodiljni i placam ostalo na rate da se nekako dog s njima, ili moraju doprinosi svi bit placeni! hvala :D

----------


## Marija 123

bok svima, imam pitanjce :D isto sam obrtnik, ostala sam trudna pa bi na porodiljni ali imam neki dug prema državi  :Sad:  pa me zanima dali moram platiti samo zdrastveno otić na porodiljni pa zatim zatvorit... pa se dogovorit s njima da ostalo platim nekako na rate ... ili moram bas sve platit pa mogu tek onda na porodiljni ??  hvala :D

----------

